# Long Island



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,22

17 total
________
LAMBORGHINI 400GT


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,9,13,15,16,17,18,19,22

14 total
________
Amx


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Hi Brenda,

My wife loved the necklace I picked up from you at blue ridge, thx

How is the open going?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last series
2,3,4,5,13,15,16,17,18,19,22

11 total
________
Synthetic weed


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Dukdawg said:


> Hi Brenda,
> 
> My wife loved the necklace I picked up from you at blue ridge, thx
> 
> How is the open going?


The Open had run all but 11 dogs when it halted at about 6:45 PM. It will resume in the morning. The set up is a right retired bird 335 yards from the line into high grass. The gunner is throwing from near the tree line out into the field. To the left, on a line that requires the dog to cross a road twice, a second retired gunner is stationed 390 yards from the line throwing left to right. The angle of separation between the two retired guns is about 30 degrees. Farther to the left, 135 yards from the line, a flyer is shot on an angled in line right to left.

Almost 50% of the dogs are picking up, and others are being handled. About 45% of the dogs are doing the test cleanly. There were some significant weather changes during the day. However, the success rate seems to have remained pretty constant throughout.

Left Retired:










Right Retired:









Left Flyer:


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#3 Joe O/H-Patty Roberts 
2nd -#13 Bang- H/ Rick Millheim O/Anthony & Elizabeth Corradi
3rd-#22 Hoolie H/Mark Mosher O/Lydia Langston & Christopher Bouzaid
4th- #15 Tide O/H Lyn Yelton
RJ-#19 Rev O/H Rex Bell 

Jams- 2,4,5,16,18

Congrats to all!!!
________
Honda Sl125


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Landblind 
3,4,5,7,8,9,13,14,17,18,24,25,28,30,36,44,49,54,58,59,62,66,67,69,70,71,73,74,75,76,78,80,81,83 

34 total
________
Mercury Montego Specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind
3,4,5,7,8,9,14,24,25,28,36,44,49,54,58,59,62,66,70,71,73,74,75,76,78,80,83


27 total
________
ARIZONA MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Am call backs 1,4,8,10,11,12,15,20,21,23,27,30,32,33,34,37,38,42,43,44,47,48,49,52,56

First series double with land blind


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

3,7,8,24,25,36,44,49,70,75.78,83

12 total
________
STARCRAFT 2 REPLAYS


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Just herd that Mark Mosher WON the Open with FC-Banner!!!! YAHOOOO!!! Congratulations!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

A big hooray for Tex Aimone who won the Q!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

CH Realta's Galileo CD TD SH QAA, owned by Elissa Kirkegard, bred by Rosemary Sexton, and handled by Bill Thompson, became only the second Irish Water Spaniel in history to become qualified all age when he recieved a second place finish in the 40-dog Qualifying trial at the Long Island Field Trial Retriever Club trial in Winslow NJ. The first IWS to become qualified all age was a littermate of Gali's. Congratulations to Elissa and Bill.

Photo of Gali at the trial:


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

Big congrats to Justin Aimone and Luke on the 1st place qualifing win!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st- #36 Banner H/Mark Mosher 
2nd-#24 Charlie H/Eric Babin
3rd- #7 Diesel H/Eric Babin
4th-#70 Candy O/H Steve Ferguson
RJ-#75 

Jams- 3,8,25,78,49

Congrats to all!!
________
Vermont medical marijuana dispensary


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

This year's Long Island trial was dedicated to Jay Sweezey. Have to believe he's looking down happy knowing that the amateur was won today by another true dogman--Charlie Lesser. Congratulations, Charles!

MG


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #44 Lily O/H Charlie Lesser
2nd-#48 Faith O/H Larty Mundy
3rd- #32 Lil Mac O/H Anne Marshall
4th- #49 Dell O/H Hank McNeil

RJ- #20

Jams- 4,11,15,21,34

Congrats to all!!!
________
Mercedes-Benz Fintail Specifications


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> CH Realta's Galileo CD TD SH QAA, owned by Elissa Kirkegard, bred by Rosemary Sexton, and handled by Bill Thompson, became only the second Irish Water Spaniel in history to become qualified all age when he recieved a second place finish in the 40-dog Qualifying trial at the Long Island Field Trial Retriever Club trial in Winslow NJ. The first IWS to become qualified all age was a littermate of Gali's. Congratulations to Elissa and Bill.
> 
> Photo of Gali at the trial:


Very cool. Congratulations!!!!! 

Paula


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulations Charlie and Lily!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred B. (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to Justin and Luke in the "Q" win in only thier second trial and congratulations to Gali, Bill and Elissa for second place.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW..... way to there Tex!!!!! And you said they aren't ready


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Good show Charlie and Lily!!

John


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

2nd-#48 Faith O/H Larry Mundy

Way to go Larry and Faith!

john


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> CH Realta's Galileo CD TD SH QAA, owned by Elissa Kirkegard, bred by Rosemary Sexton, and handled by Bill Thompson, became only the second Irish Water Spaniel in history to become qualified all age when he recieved a second place finish in the 40-dog Qualifying trial at the Long Island Field Trial Retriever Club trial in Winslow NJ. The first IWS to become qualified all age was a littermate of Gali's. Congratulations to Elissa and Bill.
> 
> Photo of Gali at the trial:


This has got to be the culmination of lots of hard hard patient work. Congrats to all involved!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Just herd that Mark Mosher WON the Open with FC-Banner!!!! YAHOOOO!!! Congratulations!


Congratulations, Mark Mosher and "Banner".... !!

Judy, "Andi", "Ranger" and "Sebec", Too!


----------



## chelseadog (Sep 14, 2004)

great job Charlie L and larry M 

Mark


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I've posted photos from the LIRFTC Open at http://jeffgoodwin.com/LIRFTC-200905/LIRFTC2009-Open/index.htm.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I've posted photos from the LIRFTC Qualifying at http://jeffgoodwin.com/LIRFTC-200905/LIRFTC2009-Qual/.


----------

